# So You Want To Go Mechanical - A GuideTutorial



## Alex (20/9/15)

Here's a great post for anyone considering a mechanical device, all credit to Original Poster
______________________________________________________________________________

So You Want To Go Mechanical - A GuideTutorial

submitted 5 hours ago * by so_sic_of_it Watts down, ohms up, that's the way we like to f***

*So you want to get a mech mod?*

Awesome! Personally, I find nothing else quite as satisfying as a solidly built mech mod. But before you take the plunge, it's important to understand how to safely operate it. Very few things can draw negative public attention to our precious hobby like an exploding mech, and it *can happen if you aren't careful.* I'm not trying to scare you away, I just want you to be 100% aware of the risks and 100% informed on safe operation of mechanical mods.


Chapter One: Ohm's Law
From Wikipedia:

Ohm's law states that the current through a conductor between two points is directly proportional to the potential difference across the two points. Introducing the constant of proportionality, the resistance, one arrives at the usual mathematical equation that describes this relationship: I = V/R where I is the current through the conductor in units of amperes, V is the potential difference measured across the conductor in units of volts, and R is the resistance of the conductor in units of ohms. More specifically, Ohm's law states that the R in this relation is constant, independent of the current.

Wow, that's a lot of words. Here's your bottom line. *You need to own an operational ohm meter if you want to use a mech mod.* The only way to know how many watts you're pushing is to measure the resistance of your atomizer, and calculate that along with the voltage your mod is putting out. Once you have those numbers, it's as simple as plugging in V and R in an Ohm's Law calculator like the one on Steam Engine.[1] Keep that link handy, you're going to need it again in chapter two. There are also free apps available on the Google Play Store and the Apple App Store. I use VaporCalc personally. Keep in mind that your voltage is going to drop over time as the batteries drain. Keep an eye on that, and don't ever drain them below 3.2 volts, or else it becomes a very real safety hazard. Personally, I like to recharge at about 3.5-3.7 volts, as I find that to be the sweet spot for maximizing battery life.


Chapter Two: Battery Safety
I'm not the expert on batteries, I leave that to Mooch. But I can sum up what you need to know. First of all, there are currently only 3 companies that manufacture high drain 18650 batteries, Sony, Samsung, and LG. Everything else is either a rewrap or else less suitable for our uses here. That doesn't mean I'm telling you to go throw away all your MXJO and Efest batteries, just read on. So /u/Mooch315 [2] has been running tests on various 18650 batteries for a while now. His findings so far are compiled here.[3] One of the most important things here is the maximum safe amperage of these batteries. Remember that Ohm's Law calculator from chapter one? That's right, it also shows you how much amperage you're pulling from your batteries. Make sure you don't exceed the maximum safe limit!

Make sure you're getting your batteries from a reputable source, because there are a lot of companies who aren't above rewrapping batteries and branding them as their own. Two places known to be trustworthy are Lightning Vapes[4] and Illumn.[5] I usually advise people to just stick with Samsung 25R and 25R5, Sony VTC4 and VTC5, and LG HE4 and HB6 batteries. There are other acceptable batteries out there, but you can't go wrong with these babies.

Speaking of rewraps, let's talk briefly about battery wraps. Battery wraps aren't just stylish, they're for your safety. Think of them as condoms. If your batteries are starting to get worn, rewrap them! Wrappers are cheap, and they're an important safety device. And since you're already looking at your batteries, don't forget to periodically inspect your contacts for signs of arcing. If you see black or dark grey spots or rings on the ends of your batteries, discontinue their use immediately! Batteries are too cheap to gamble on questionable cells. And please, don't carry loose batteries. Store them in a case, you can buy one for a dollar on Illumn. The last thing you want is a fire in your pocket, your jublies are too close!

Last but not least, recycle your batteries when you're done with them, don't just toss them in the trash. Most electronics or home improvement stores will accept used batteries. Fry's, Best Buy, Lowe's, and Home Depot are all examples.


Chapter Three: Inspect Everything
This one is obvious, so I won't spend too much time here. Clean and inspect all your equipment regularly. Look for signs of arcing or wear on your batteries. When you put your batteries on the charger, make sure they've been discharging at the same rate. Inspect your cap threading if you're using a tube mod. Inspect your 510 connection. Make sure the innards of your mod aren't getting juice inside them. If your mod has springs, make sure they're serviceable and springy. Make sure switches aren't gunking up. Make sure your battery vents are clean and free of obstruction. I'm sure there are things I'm forgetting, so just keep a close eye on your mech, your batteries, and your atomizers. Let's move on.


Chapter Four: WTF is a Hybrid?
A hybrid device is one in which the atomizer is in constant direct contact with the battery, and the switch simply completes the circuit. The important thing you need to know about hybrids is *never use an atomizer that doesn't have a protruding 510 center pin.* Never. Never ever. Not once, not never. Most tanks won't have this. Many RDAs don't have this. If you use an atomizer that doesn't have a protruding center pin, *it can explode.* I'm serious, this has happened before. Let's not let it happen again. I'm told it's a bad idea to use atomizers with adjustable pins as well, as the pin could be pressed up to make contact with the base causing a short circuit. If you're just starting out with mechs, do yourself and your fellow vapors a favor and shy away from hybrids until you've got a solid understanding. We don't need the bad press and you don't need any extra holes in your face.

Well, that's all for today's issue of New Vaper Weekly. If you can think of something important I left out, or if you catch any mistakes, let me know so I can get it squared away. Happy vaping!

______________________________________________________________________________

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3lmvey/so_you_want_to_go_mechanical_a_guide/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

